# Best Buy drops Blu-ray player price below $100



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

Best Buy has lowered the price of its Insignia-branded Blu-ray player by $30 to $199. In addition, Best Buy's web site says the Insignia Blu-ray player comes with a $100 coupon book inside the box which can be redeemed for Blu-ray movies at the store. (Note: Insignia is Best Buy's private label for numerous electronics.) The coupons effectively cuts the player's price to $99.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do question the build quality of the Insignia brand, I suspect that the lifespan of this player would be much shorter.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Insignia is Best Buy's house brand. They pump those out like crazy in China and number of returns due to defects is pretty high. I think it's a good thing that the price has dropped however. The sooner the masses start buying Blu the better for the rest of us early adopters. I'd like to see BD prices come down at or below $20 and more movies cut to disk. Price drops are the sort of thing that helps.

For what it's worth though IMO, coupons shouldn't really be counted at making the final price $99.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

As long as DVD is still around, Blue Ray discs aren't going to debute below $20.....and DVD ain't going anywhere for a long time. Blue Ray will ultimately be passed up for a newer format down the road, never having really penetrated the market.


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

Is the coupon book for 100 off ANY BR movie? If so then yes that seems to be $199 worth of stuff or $99. But if its one of those things get $10 off your first 10 copies off Maid in Manhatten then no it shouldn't be counted.

Coupon books sound nice but itsa better deal for best buy to be able to adverstise $100 when in relaity maybe only 24% get redeemed before expiry and it really only costs them $25


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

> Coupon books sound nice but it's a better deal for best buy to be able to advertise $100 when in reality maybe only 24% get redeemed before expiry and it really only costs them $25


The coupon's are probably for high margin items, like cables and accessories etc (many of which you don't need or can find much cheaper elsewhere even after the discount). So in actual fact the 24% that gets redeemed only cost Best Buy $6, if that.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> As long as DVD is still around, Blue Ray discs aren't going to debute below $20.....and DVD ain't going anywhere for a long time. Blue Ray will ultimately be passed up for a newer format down the road, never having really penetrated the market.


Agreed. I have a blu ray player, but I'm really anxiously awaiting a new line of holograph 360 degree surround picture TVs and compatible playersraying:. That would be cool. Imagine being on the set of your favorite movie in the comfort of your own home!!


----------



## jenniechase (Feb 14, 2020)

There are many websites available who are offering the above blu-ray player, I have bought it for my self using online shopping codes. just google there are many websites available who are offering these.


----------

